# Non EEA trying to get an EEA family permit.



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Good day/night to you all!

I’m newbie to this great forum, I’ve read almost every single thread and, am trying to figure out how to obtain an EEA family permit that could eventually get me reunited with my wife and son in the UK. So, please, please, please…be kind, as time and future separation are my worst roadblocks.

My wife of 10 years and son (both Italian citizens) are bound to the UK, June and July respectively; as I (Venezuelan national) finish some business here in the USA before crossing the pond. 

Now, these are some of my questions:

*QUESTION #1:*
Let’s say I’ve been admitted into the UK as a visitor, could I obtain an EEA family permit while in the UK?.

*QUESTION #2:*
If the answer to Q#1 is not, could I obtain it in another country(ies) other than the USA or Venezuela? Spain, perhaps?

*QUESTION #3:*
Assuming I could obtain the EEA family permit in Spain, besides pay slips, lease/lent agreement, bank statements, marriage certificated, birth certificates and certified passports, what other supporting documents are recommended we summit along with the application? (I’ve read application form VAF5-EEA FAMILY PERMIT and its guidance notes back and forth)

*QUESTION #4:*
Certified passport..? How can you even do this? What authority/agency is in charge of that? What’s the fee –if any- for getting it done?

*QUESTION #5:*
How long does the process take, days, weeks, months? I also understand the EEA family permit is a privilege, but is there a way to expedite it? 

Thank you,
J./ 

By the way, your Android app is terrific..!:clap2:


----------



## MARVIN (Jun 30, 2012)

hi,have just had my fingerprint done through the post office for my ilr application,how long does it takes for it to get to the home office?


----------



## MARVIN (Jun 30, 2012)

*whats the time frame?*

hi,have just had my fingerprint done through the post office for my ilr application,how long does it takes for it to get to the home office


----------

